# Probléme iPod nano 4G



## sarif93 (1 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous ,  
j'ai parcourue des forum et je ne trouve pas de solution voilà mon prblm: 
Mon frére vien de recevoir en iphone 4 et ma donc donner son ipod nano  4g donc je l'allume et la j'ai connect to power , je m'execute , ce qui  me dirge vers Une pomme ( nrml on voit la batterie se charger) ,  trouvant cela bizare je parcour les forums et j'essaye de faire un  rénisiallistion ( menu + bouton central) comme indiqué on doit voir  afficher une pomme et depuis 30 min j'ai tjr cette pomme affiché , j'ai  essaye de debrancher rebranche plusiers fois mais j'ai toujours cette  fichu pomme , pouvez vous m'aider je suis vraiment nul en iPod. 
merci beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2011)

Essaye de le brancher sur iTunes et de faire une restauration, ça te donnera un iPod comme neuf.


----------

